# My Outdoor Growing Plan!



## legalizepot351 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have never grown weed before and i am gonna start.
I live in southern california, and there are hills that i can grow in.
i am going to grow at the begging of march.
and the temperature can get from 60-80.
Questions:
1) How often should i water?
2) Will bugs eat it, and how should i avoid this?
3) How Long does it take to get Buds
4) How much bud can come out of 1 plant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 22, 2007)

1)once a week or when the soil is dry two inches deep when a finger is stuck in it 2)yes, aspirin(what I use) or any other insecticide made for fruit or veggies. 3) Anywhere from 2 1/2 to 4 months, depends on strain. 4) depends on strain, anywhere from 1/2 ounce to several pounds(outdoors, sativas, several pounds). Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## legalizepot351 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks man!


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2007)

Grow Guides 'n Grower Resources...everything to get you started...

Outdoor plants will finish late september to late october, strain dependant.


----------



## SFC (Feb 25, 2007)

There are also a whole bunch of other issues you will need to address. But if you put your mind to it,and have a little bit of luck, you will come out of the summer with armloads of buds


----------



## Herbsparky (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm located in central Cali...lookin' to start on my second outdoor crop this spring. Let me tell ya....the grasshoppers kicked my *** last year! Then there were the ground squirrels, mountain rats (I'm in the foothills), and spider mites to deal with. Never thought there could be so many issues to take into account for. Like anything else...it's trial and error. My last year's grow helped shape this year's grow and I'm sure I'll be ironing out more issues once this one is done. Best you can do is plan for the worst and hope for the best. 

Watering is something that depends much on the soil. Certain soils can retain water better than others. Ambient temps play a big role in all that too. Plants transpire and when it's hot...they require more water then. You'll just have to see how it goes and adjust along the way.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep what they all said ^^^^^^

And as Hic always says.....with farming you always take a risk but if the crop makes it...you will be one happy guy! 

As far as watering....they let ya know when they need a drink. Refugee is dead on about the soil and weather condition's too. Last yr>>mother nature gave MY girls too much water!!  This yr I am ready for flood condition's and have planned it all out. As far as the damaging high wind's and heavy downpours which made my babies look like they were run over by a Mac Truck....well not much I can do about that except cross my pinky's and toes that this yr Mother Nature shall be kind. 

Happy Growing to ya....outdoor growing is lots of work but also fun. The pay off is amazing! 

peace~squirt


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 3, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> 1)once a week or when the soil is dry two inches deep when a finger is stuck in it 2)yes, aspirin(what I use) or any other insecticide made for fruit or veggies. 3) Anywhere from 2 1/2 to 4 months, depends on strain. 4) depends on strain, anywhere from 1/2 ounce to several pounds(outdoors, sativas, several pounds). Hope this helps, good luck!


 
well said bomb


----------

